# WELCOME graphic **UPDATED ~ NEED RESPONSES A.S.A.P. !!**



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been busy, and it took me a while to sit down and take the time to finish this, but now I got it all done. Here's the WELCOME Graphic that I created using the winning photos from the picture contest we had.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

That is sooo cute! Good Job!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

THANKS


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

Awesome job! That is so cute!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

It's beautiful! But I will say one thing, it's all mini goats.  No standards? Sorry if I'm being rude, but being a Nubie girl I thought I would mention it. :wink: Please don't take offense, cause I do think it's great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*



> It's beautiful! But I will say one thing, it's all mini goats.  No standards? Sorry if I'm being rude, but being a Nubie girl I thought I would mention it. :wink: Please don't take offense, cause I do think it's great.


 LOL....I was thinking it was missing boers..... :wink: :greengrin: 
Anywayz.....great job......... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

I dont remember seeing a boer entered into the contest? There were like two nubians though for standards -- but We went by what was most popular on the voting :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

Oh it's fine, I was just pointing it out. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

That is really cute, great job Julie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*



> I dont remember seeing a boer entered into the contest? There were like two nubians though for standards -- but We went by what was most popular on the voting :shrug:


SDK and I.... , had entered boers? see Picture contest post below we are on that page......But I am not disputing the wonderful work that Julie has done....it is so cute and fantastic.....it would of just been better to have a variety for the different breeders that you want to welcome..... as Crissa and I ..... were trying to explain........ :wink: :greengrin: 
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5887&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

Very cute!  Great Job Julie!

Oh, I just got the cutest "welcome" goat pic today of one of Honey's babies, the loud-mouth boy.  Of course, bad timing. I'm going to put it on our website though, he looks so funny in it! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

That is so great Julie! You did a wonderful job! And ya got my little Patsy on the W....how cute!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

It looks great Julie!
As for no standards, i'm just going to pretend that the prego mama is some wierd Alpine mix, she looks big enough XD.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

It looks nice Julie!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

Very nice!!! :thumb: That's one of my girls on the very end :leap: I didn't know one of my pics had been picked :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

haha Julie got excited when she saw some of the pictures and started to play around with them.. So we decided to let her play with those and the forum family could help pick the last picture to add.

Seems that Julie has a thing for minis :shades: but they are adorable.

I voted for the young Lyric (crissa's girl) but she didnt win


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

They are adorable, I think it turned out great. And thanks for voting for Lyric Stacey! :wink: Maybe we could make something else to put some standards on? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

I am sure we could


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

It is very cute. However I must agree with some of the other members that I wish it had more variety. It certainly perpetuates the idea that the Goat Spot is only mini breeders.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: took a while ~ WELCOME graphic (from picture contest)*

well, it takes time to work on this stuff, but since there were some members that wanted something different (to include more breeds, which I can understand), I worked on something else. These are NOT all pictures that you all voted for, I just went through the contest post and looked for different breeds. So anyway, here's what I've come up with so far ...










Now, I/We need to decide what it should be for. I could put Welcome on it, or if there's another idea, I could put some other text on it, or whatever. I need to know what text, or whatever we want on it right away (today for sure), in order to fit everything in correctly without making more work for myself (I still have the project open in my Paint Shop, and can add layers, etc. .. once I close it ... I can't go back under my old layers, etc.)

So we need to decide what we want to do with this ... that is ... if everyone likes this graphic now. ??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I think it should be the bottom of the welcome letter and it should tell people to 

"come and Join us"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey "come and Join us" sounds very nice...  

Julie ...you do such great work.. :drool: .I love it....  ..thank you so much for listening to our requests..........It is more inviting....and will make breeders of all kinds ...feel more welcome.....:hug: thank You


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok well, here's the two put together ... we could use it like this, or use them seperately. I like this ... but majority rules, etc. So I need to hear what everyone thinks, and soon if possible. 

I will also work on just the breed varity picture (without the welcome on it) and see if I can fit in "Come and Join Us" somewhere. And will post that once I get it done. 

I need to go clean right now, I've been working on this all morning, and when my hubby gets home he's gonna have a cow cause the house is a wreck, so I'm gonna come clean, then when I come back I'll check again for replies/opinions, and will try to add "come and Join us" to the first copy of the variety of breeds pic and see how it turns out. So STAY POSTED


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

OOPS ! I Forgot to add the picture that I did with adding the welcome and the variety of breeds together ... NOW ... here it is ... lol ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you write the welcome letter inbetween there you might not even need to add any words to the bottom graphic :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

stacey is right.....I would try it there... :wink: ..it all looks SUPER so far.... :greengrin:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I haven't really given any thought to what the welcome letter would say yet, so I just blotted something down that seemed short, simple, but to the point. I made the text a yellow to match the sunlight ... but if it's to light for anyone, just say so. I can see it just fine, but then again, I have really good eye sight, etc. So if the text needs changed, just speak up. I did add a drop shadow to the text to make it stand out and make it easier to read.

Here it is with the short and sweet welcome letter ...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much! It's AMAZING! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually like THIS better (it all "goes together" more with the sign) ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow Julie.....that one with the sign ,is perfect ...and you can see the writing better ...with no problems at all..
I love it.... looks perfect...great work "AGAIN" ..... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks  I have to disagree that it looks perfect though ... however, I know I'm my own worst critic :roll: :wink: lol

So anyway, here it is after I "fixed" a few minor things (sign texture, sign sharpness, sign edge, etc.) that I didn't like ...
So THIS one is exacltly how it will look if it's chosen to be used and is acceptable to everyone. So here it is ...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE it!  (and it has my Lyrae and Orion on it! :greengrin: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Julie.....I disagree with your disagree....LOL :greengrin: :greengrin: I absolutely love it...... :leap: :leap: .......now we will see ...if everyone else agrees with it..... :hi5:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW. That is so beautiful . . . .can I have the picture to put on my desktop? :drool:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> WOW. That is so beautiful . . . .can I have the picture to put on my desktop?


Oh thank you  And yes, you can use it for your own personal use. Infact, better than that, I can personalize this graphic for anyone ... I saved a copy of it with the sign with no text, so you can add your own text to it for personalization. Then you can use it on your desktop, or on your website, etc.

That is, unless any of the original picture owners object (the members owning the goats in the graphic/the pictures used to make it).


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

For Example ...


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I could also personalize it even more and remove/add certain breeds of goats, HOWEVER, I would have to charge to do that, because that would include alot of work and rearranging, etc.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't mind if anyone wants to use it. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice! I love it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!  Great job! And it has our Daisy and her doe kids on it!!! I have to admit I was a little sad to not see them at first, but this is great!  Yep, I don't mind either.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Wonderful Job Julie! And yep, I don't mind if anyone uses it!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it a lot!! But I think you oughta put a Saanen on it :greengrin:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad everyone likes it 



> I like it a lot!! But I think you oughta put a Saanen on it


The thing is, the list could go on and on, and I dont' have room to keep adding goats without the graphic looking to crowded. Sorry. I did actually put another goat on ... and was thinking about putting a saanen on, etc. But it was to crowded with even one more on, so I removed it.
There's no saanens, Alpines, Toggs, Fainters, etc. etc. etc.
Just not enough room for all the breeds. Perhaps in the future we'll do a graphic for something else and can fit in these other breeds that aren't on the welcome graphic.
:shrug: any suggestions ?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Julie, I think your final one with the wording on the sign is wonderful! I liked the first one you did and think the color you chose for "Welcome" is perfect. Then, when you added the bottom graphic, that was the clincher to making it so good(IMO). I understand you can't put all goats on there, and not have it be too cluttered. Thank you for your time, effort, and reworking of the graphic. :thumb: We owe you BIG TIME for doing this!!! :clap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Julie said:


> Glad everyone likes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are dead right, I was like hey there's no fibre goats ... but honestly if you tried to accomodate every person on this board, you would go nuts 

Pam, oh my goodness I luv luv luved that doe in her younger pic, she looks amazing in the older pic. Damn, wish I could get some embryos over here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Julie, It looks very nice. Great job. I just noticed that all of the goats are dehorned :? That's ok. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, oh my goodness I luv luv luved that doe in her younger pic, she looks amazing in the older pic. ****, wish I could get some embryos over here.


thank you ....keren 
I wish you could to.... :greengrin:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> Julie, It looks very nice. Great job. I just noticed that all of the goats are dehorned That's ok.


Actually the boer doe has horns  And most of them are babies, so I don't necessarily think they're all dehorned ... ?

Thanks everyone  and if we need another graphic for something else, I can try to include some of the breeds that we missed in this graphic


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks lovely Julie!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> > Julie, It looks very nice. Great job. I just noticed that all of the goats are dehorned That's ok.


Actually the boer doe has horns  And most of them are babies, so I don't necessarily think they're all dehorned ... ?
/quote]

OH I see them now :hammer: :hammer:

Julie I just wanted to say what a beautiful job you do with that. I will have to get with you about doing something for me.

That is just amazing. I don't know how you come up with the ideas. :idea:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Great job Julie, it's awesome!


----------

